# Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck Sie erwarten ihr drittes Kind!



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck Sie erwarten ihr drittes Kind!​*

 Immer wieder wurde über den angeblichen Babybauch von Jennifer Garner spekuliert. 
Jetzt bestätigte ein Sprecher von ihr und Ehemann Ben Affleck, dass sie ihr drittes Kind erwarten. ​

Der Baby-Alarm in Hollywood geht weiter: Auch Ben Affleck (39) und Jennifer Garner (39) bekommen Nachwuchs! Wie ihre Sprecher am Montag in Los Angeles mitteilte, erwartet Jennifer ihr drittes Kind. Das Paar sei außer sich vor Freude über die Schwangerschaft, hieß es in einer kurzen Erklärung.

Immer wieder war in den vergangenen Monaten über Jennifers Bäuchlein spekuliert worden – doch das Paar schwieg eisern. Bis jetzt! Stets hatten die Schauspieler betont, wie viel Spaß ihnen die Familie macht. „Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Hälfte meines Gehirns ständig irgendwo anders ist. Wenn die Kamera läuft, kann ich mich zwei Minuten konzentrieren, dann denke ich schon wieder an meine Familie“, erklärte Jennifer kürzlich in einem Interview.

Ben und Jennifer haben bereits zwei Töchter: die fünfjährige Violet und die zweijährige Seraphina Elizabeth Rose. Die Schauspieler sind seit 2005 verheiratet. 


*Glückwunsch 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (23 Aug. 2011)

Haben die beiden keine anderen Hobbies?


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Aug. 2011)

alle guten Dinge sind drei  :thx:


----------

